# crested performing rollers



## beefy (Jun 23, 2009)

does anyone have any performance bred rollers that are crested? used to have some 15 years ago that were bred from a family out of the northwest and they were awesome spinners, just a outcrop or a throwback from way back when and i bred some til i had a family of them . if anyone has them or knows where i could get some please let me know, thanks


----------



## beefy (Jun 23, 2009)

nobody ???????


----------

